# تقرير عن عمليه الخراطه



## العراق نيو (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جبتلكم تقرير عن عمليه الخراطه......امل ان 
*تستفيدوا منه




*
*المــخــرطــــة*
هي عملية أنتاج السطوح الاسطوانية و المخروطية الداخلية و الخارجية و تتضمن أيضا عملالثقوب و تشطيبها من الداخل بواسطة أدوات القطع الداخلية (أقلام المخرطة) وكذلك يمكن أنتاج جميع أنواع القلاووظ بجميع إشكالها سواء من الداخل أو الخارج.
أقلام القطع المستخدمة مع توضيح زوايا القطع عليها:-
:- 1- أدوات القطع الداخلي*
*خراطة واجهيه مستعرضة ( تخشين). 1-
2- قلم قلاووظ مربع.
. قلم 3- خرط*
*:- 2-أدوات القطع الخارجي*
*. 1- قلم قلاووظ مثلث 
. 2- قلم قطع جانبي
3- خراطة واجهيه مستعرضة (قطع تنعيم).
في الخراطة يتم أدارة الشغلة بحركة دورانية حول محورها (حركة القطع الرئيسية) فيما يتم تغذية أدارة القطع ببطء في خط موازي لمحور دوران الشغلة (سرعة التغذية) فينج سطح اسطواني قائم .
*الأجزاء الرئيسية للمخرطة:-*
1- الغراب الثابت: يستخدم في نقل حركة الدوران الي الشغلة و ذلك بسرعات متعددة يتم اختيارها باستخدام صندوق التروس .
2- الغـراب المتحرك: يركب علي الفرش من الناحية اليمني و هو قابل للانزلاق علي الفرش و يمكن تثبيته في إي مكان علي الفرش حسب طول الشغلة. 
ويستخدم الغراب المتحرك في :-
أ- يستخدم في سند المشغولات الطولية بواسطة زنبة المخرطة . 
ب - ثقب المشغولات المراد تشغيلها من الداخل بأقطار مختلفة بواسطة البنط . 
ج- عمل المخروط بطول كبير و درجة ميل صغيرة.
3- العربة (الرسمة الطولية): و تنزلق على فرش المخرطة في اتجاه موازي للخط الواصل بين ظرف المخرطة وزنبة الغراب المتحرك وتحمل العربة فوقها الرسمة العرضية لعمل عمق القطع و كذلك الرسمة الصغرى لعمل المخروط بطول صغير ودرجة ميل كبيرة و كذلك المقلمة التي تقع فوق الرسمة الصغرى التي يتم ربط أدوات القطع ( أقلام القطع ) و يمكن استعمال الأوجه الأربعة للمقلمة.
4- ظرف المخرطة : مركب على عمود قلب المخرطة بواسطة قلاوز و مزود بثلاثة فكوك ( الفم ) أو أربعة ويستخدم في تثبيت الشغلة بواسطة مفتاح الظرف.

5- عربة المخرطة : تتحرك على فرش المخرطة على دليل على شكل هرم ناقص حركة موازية لمحور المخرطة ويستخدم في :-
أ- الخراطة الاسطوانية يدويا أو آليا بواسطة تعشيقها مع عمود التغذية .
ب- عمل القلاووظ بواسطة تعشيقها مع عمود القلاووظ عن طريق المجاشمة .
6- الراسمة الكبرى : وهي مركبة فوق العربة وتتحرك حركة عمودية على محور المخرطة وتستخدم في:-
أ- الخراطة الجانبية ( تسوية القورة ) يدويا أو آليا بواسطة تعشيقها مع عمود التغذية.
ب- وتستخدم في عملية القطع على المخرطة ( فصل جزء من المشغولة).
7- الراسمة الصغرى : وهي مثبته فوق الرسامة الكبرى على منقلة مدرجة بواسطة مسمارين تثبيت بالصامولة و تستخدم في عمل الأشكال المخروطية القصيرة وحركتها يدويا فقط .
8- صندوق القلم : وهو مركب فوق الراسمة الصغرى وفائدته حمل العدة القاطعة ( أقلام المخروطة ) وتثبيتها بواسطة مسامير القلاووظ ويمكن تثبيت أكثر من قلم مخرطة عليه .
9- فرش المخرطة : يصنع من حديد الزهر المسبوك و به دليلان على شكل هرم ناقص وآخران مسطحان تتحرك عليهما عربة المخرطة والغراب المتحرك حركة مستقيمة.
10- *عامود التغذية : يستخدم في تحريك عربة الراسمة الكبرى آليا.*
11-عامود القلاووظ : يستخدم في تحريك عربة المخرطة آليا عن طريق الجاشمة ( الصامولة ) وذلك لعمل القلاووظ.
12- صندوق السرعات : خاص بتحريك عمود التغذية وعمود القلاووظ والتحكم في سرعتيهما .​


13-القوائم : وهي عبارة عن قائمين من الزهر أحدهما يمين المخرطة و الآخر شمالها وفائدتهما حمل فرش المخرطة بما عليه وكذا الغراب الثابت وصندوق السرعات ( التغذية).
14- حوض استقبال الرايش : يصنع من الصلب الرقيق ويثبت بين القائمين وفائدته استقبال الرايش الناتج عن التشغيل وكذلك سائر التبريد أثناء العمل .
المواصفات الفنية:-
1- أقصي بعد بين زنبة الغراب المتحرك و ظرف المخرطة ( تحدد اكبر طول للشغلة). 
2- المسافة بين محور المخرطة و الفرش ( يحدد اكبر قطر للشغلة يمكن تثبيته).
3- سرعات عامود الدوران ( عدد سرعات المخرطة).
(Computer numerical control)CNC* ماكينة الخراطة*
وهي تعتبر البرمجة العددية أي إن كل حرف بعدة رقم و تكتب هذه الاكواد في صياغة بلوكات و بقية المكائن أنها تتميز بالدقة CNC و الفرق بين مكينة WINNC داخل برنامج إل الفائقة التي تصل إلى مليون مايكرون . 
وطرق استخدامها.G CODE يجب الاطلاع على لغة الـبرمجة CNC ولكتابة برنامج للـ
يجب إتباع التسلسل المنطقي والعملي للحصول على CNCفي البداية عند العمل على آلة إل
إمكانية و سرعة تحقيق الإنتاج المطلوب للحصول عليه .
.CNC لنأخذ مثال على هذا الإنتاج على المخارط إل 
عندما يراد إنتاج مشغول على المخرطة المبرمجة يجب إتباع التسلسل التالي :-
- رسم مخطط هندسي بالمساحات والإبعاد المطلوبة للمنتج المطلوب تصنيعه . 1
2- يجب اختيار تسلسل (مسار ) تكنولوجي صحيح لكيفية تشغيل هذه القطعة , هذا المسار يحقق إمكانية وأمان وسرعة عملية الإنتاج .
اختيار أدوات القطع المطلوبة حسب المسار التكنولوجي الذي تم اختياره .3- 
وإدخاله إلى الآلة. G-CODE 4- بناء على (1-2-3) يتم كتابة البرنامج بلغة إل
5- يتم تركيب أدوات القطع التي تم الاتفاق عليها كما يتم تركيب الخامة المطلوبة ومعايرة أدوات المفترضة.ZERO POINT القطع بالنسبة لل 
6-( بحال وجود الملقم ) يتم تشغيل الملقم بعد وضع البارات المعدنية عليه وذلك بعد إن يتم برمجته بما يتوافق مع برنامج المخرطة.
7- القيام بالتشغيل التجريبي للبرنامج وذلك من خلال :
- إبطاء سرعة حركة برج المخرطة
التنقل بين الوحدات البرمجية بشكل يدوي -
. التشغيل النهائي للآلة وتدقيق برمترات المنتج ( إبعاد – نعومة – الخ ) ثم مراقبة عمل الآلة 8-
وسوف يتم شرح كل نقطة من هذه النقاط بشيء من التفصيل
أولا : رسم المخطط الهندسي بالتسامحات والإبعاد المطلوبة:-
ويتم هذا بـ:
1- برسم مخطط هندسي إمامي للمنتج مع اخذ القطاعات المطلوبة في المعدن وذلك لإظهار وجود التشغيل الداخلي .
2- وضع الإبعاد الهندسية المحددة لهذا المنتج بالدقة والتسامحات المطلوبة وذلك من خلال استخدام أدوات القياس الدقيقة (بياكوليس . ميكرو متر . مشط شرار و مشط أقواس).
ثانيا : وضع المسار التكنولوجي للمنتج :-
يقسم المسار التكنولوجي للمنتج إلى:
· أ-عمليات تكنولوجية تحضيرية 
· عمليات تكنولوجية تشغيلية ب-
· عمليات تكنولوجية نهائية ج- 
العمليات التكنولوجية التحضيرية :- 1- 
وتتمثل في فتح وإغلاق الظرف وتحريك المصدر وتشغيل دورة التبريد وإطفائها
العمليات التكنولوجية التشغيلية: 2- 
بالنسبة لآلات الخراطة فان هذه العمليات هي
خراطة خارجية استقرابية يمنى . 1- 
2- خراطة خارجية تشطيبية.
خراطة خارجية استقرابية يسرى. 3-
خراطة جبهية استقرابية. 4-
5- خراطة جبهية تشطيبية 
6- ثقب. 
تشغيل أخدود جانبي. 7- 
8- تشغيل أخدود جبهي .
9- تشغيل شرار داخلي. 
10 - تشغيل شرار خارجي .
11- قص . 
12- خراطة داخلية استقرابية أمامية .
13- خراطة داخلية استقرابية خلفية.
14 - خراطة داخلية تشطيبية أمامية .
15- خراطة داخلية تشطيبية خلفية.
16- خراطة أخدود داخلي.
يجب إن يتم ترتيب هذه العمليات بشكل متسلسل منطقي للحصول على منتج بأقل العمليات مع ضمان سلامة أدوات القطع و من الممكن إن نلخص بعض الاعتبارات التي تؤخذ في ترتيب العمليات التكنولوجية التشغيلية:
1- تكون عمليات الثقب قبل عمليات الخراطة الداخلية .
2- عمليات التشطيب قبل عمليات الاستقراب.
3- عمليات الأخدود قبل عمليات التشطيب.
4- تشغيل الأقواس بعد الانتهاء من عمليات التشطيب. 
5- عمليات القص هي أخر العمليات التكنولوجية.
6- تشغيل الشرار الداخلي والخارجي بعد عمليات التشطيب الداخلي والخارجي.

احتياطات الأمن الصناعي الواجب إتباعها عند العمل علي المخرطة هي:-
1- معرفة كيفية إيقاف المخرطة قبل بدء تشغيلها. 
2- التأكد من إن وصلات المخرطة الكهربائية سليمة 100 %.
3- التركيز و الانتباه أثناء تشغيل الماكينة و أثناء عملها.
. 4- تجنب ارتداء الملابس الفضفاضة
. 5- عدم تنظيف المخرطة إثناء حركتها
. 6 - وجود حوض أسفل المخرطة لتلقي الرايش المتطاير
. 7- يجب ارتداء النظارة الواقية من تطاير الرايش الناتج من العمل 
العمليات اللازمة لإنتاج التمرين المطلوب:-
. 1- ربط الخامة بقطر 25 ملم 
. 2- نقوم بخرط الشغلة بطول قطر 20 ملم
. 3- نقوم بخرط الشغلة بطول 10 ملم
. 4- نميل رسمه الخامة بدرجة 10 من الوجهين 
. 5- نقوم بقلب الشغلة و ربطها من الاتجاه الأخر 




​


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

حبيبي العراقي و كل أحنة عراقيين
أذا اردت التخصص بالخراطة فعليك دراسة ماكنة cncلانها ماكنة عملاقة 
واساسيات الخراطة 
1_ماكنة ncالتحكم الرقمي عن طريق الحاسوب 
2_Dncالتحكم الرقمي مع الحاسوب مباشرة دون الحاجة الى عمال 
3_cnc_و هو خير ما وصلت اليه الخراطة 
و هناك مقارنات و فوائد كل ماكن لم يسع لي ذكرها 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------



## eng.zahid (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووور اخوي المهندس عراق نيو وجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسنتااتك...... واعتقد ان حضرتك خريج هندسة المعادن ؟؟؟؟ نتمنى المزيد من التالق والابداع


----------



## ahmed malik (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور.


----------



## اسحاق عمان (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## العراق نيو (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااا على الردووووود النقد البناء وليس الهدام !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## محمد بو هشام (31 يناير 2011)

مشكور على المعلومات الحلوه انا فني خراطه واريد معلومات عن الثرد او القلواظ


----------



## احمد الخطيب1 (7 مارس 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## توتو كوكو (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## karim magdy saad (6 أبريل 2011)

جميل جدا التقرير بس يا ريت تدعم التقرير بمجموعة من الصور


----------



## عمراياد (6 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## hagoog (6 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير .............


----------



## tariqziad (15 سبتمبر 2012)

شباب السلام عليكم انا طارق من العراق عنديمشكلة في برنامج ماك 3 هل استطيع الاتصال بأي احد منكم على الهاتف ارجو من يتقبل صداقتي ارسال رقمه لي حتى ااستطيع الاستفادة منه ومن الله التوفيق


----------

